# Thuốc chữa Alzheime (hội chứng suy giảm trí nhớ) mới đạt kết quả điều trị khả quan



## hong nhung (30/7/18)

*Cuộc tìm kiếm phương thuốc điều trị bệnh Alzheimer (hội chứng suy giảm trí nhớ) sau một khoảng thời gian dài đã đạt đến một cột mốc đầy hứa hẹn và tiềm năng vào ngày 25/7.*





​Theo _The New York Times_, lần đầu tiên trong một cuộc thử nghiệm lâm sàng lớn, các nhà nghiên cứu đã điều chế ra một loại thuốc vừa có thể làm giảm các mảng bám trong não của bệnh nhân vừa làm chậm sự tiến triển của chứng mất trí nhớ.

Tuy nhiên, chúng ta cần làm thêm các thử nghiệm quy mô hơn để biết liệu loại thuốc mới có thực sự hiệu quả hay không. Nhưng nếu kết quả được trình bày hôm 25/7 tại Hội nghị Quốc tế về bệnh Alzheimer ở Chicago được kiểm chứng thì có thể đó sẽ là loại thuốc đầu tiên tác động hiệu quả đến những thay đổi của não và các triệu chứng của bệnh Alzheimer.

Tiến sĩ Reisa Sperling, giám đốc Trung tâm nghiên cứu và điều trị bệnh Alzheimer tại Bệnh viện Brigham và Women, Boston  cho biết:_"Thử nghiệm này cho thấy chúng ta có khả năng loại bỏ mảng bám và thay đổi nhận thức. Tôi không biết rằng liệu chúng tôi đã tạo ra kỳ tích chưa. Nhưng tôi cảm thấy đạt được kết quả này là rất đáng khích lệ vì nó là dấu hiệu cho thấy bước đầu thành công"._

Ngoài một vài loại thuốc có thể làm chậm sự suy giảm trí nhớ trong một vài tháng, không có cách nào điều trị hiệu quả cho bệnh Alzheimer của khoảng 44 triệu người trên toàn thế giới, trong đó có 5,5 triệu người Mỹ. Người ta ước tính rằng những con số này sẽ tăng gấp ba lần vào năm 2050.

Cuộc thử nghiệm tiến hành với 856 bệnh nhân đến từ Hoa Kỳ, Châu Âu và Nhật Bản với các triệu chứng sớm của sự suy giảm nhận thức. Bác sĩ Lynn Kramer, giám đốc y khoa của công ty dược phẩm Nhật Bản Eisai cho biết các bệnh nhân đều được chẩn đoán suy giảm nhận thức nhẹ hoặc chứng mất trí Alzheimer nhẹ và não của họ đều có các mảng bám do amyloid tích tụ. Công ty Eisai đã phát triển loại thuốc được gọi là BAN2401 cùng với sự hợp tác của công ty Biogen ở Cambridge, Massachusetts, Hoa Kỳ.

Trong số 161 bệnh nhân dùng liều thuốc cao nhất, 81% cho thấy họ giảm đáng kể mức mảng bám amyloid. Kết quả cho thấy họ "chuyển từ dương tính mảng bám amyloid sang âm tính" có nghĩa là mức độ mảng bám amyloid của bệnh nhân giảm từ mức tương quan với chứng mất trí nhớ đến dưới ngưỡng đó.

Và qua một loạt các bài kiểm tra nhận thức, chức năng để đo lường bộ nhớ và  kỹ năng như lập kế hoạch và lý luận, nhóm sử dụng liều thuốc cao giảm trí nhớ chậm hơn 30% so với tốc độ suy giảm trong nhóm giả dược.

Tiến sĩ Sperling cho rằng là sự suy giảm mảng bám amyloid là rất đặc biệt, nhưng cũng cho biết kết quả nhận thức ít quan trọng hơn. Tuy nhiên, cô nói:_"Nếu có thể thực sự làm chậm sự suy giảm trí nhớ đến 30% cho những người bình thường hoặc những người suy giảm trí nhớ nhẹ thì điều đó rất quan trọng về mặt lâm sàng"._

Tiến sĩ Samuel Gandy, phó giám đốc Trung tâm nghiên cứu bệnh Alzheimer của Mount Sinai nói rằng nếu thuốc thực sự hiệu quả, nó sẽ cho phép bệnh nhân hoạt động độc lập lâu hơn mà không cần người khác giúp họ thực hiện các hoạt động cơ bản hàng ngày. Kết quả thực tế đó không được lưu trong dữ liệu được trình bày ngày 25/7.

Ông nói:_"Tôi sẽ không cho rằng đây là một sự tiến bộ đột ngột. Bởi đó là một quá trình thay đổi đầy thuyết phục. Nhưng ta không biết rõ rằng liệu những thay đổi đó có đủ sức tạo nên sự khác biệt trong cuộc sống của mọi người không"._

Tiến sĩ Kramer cho biết kết quả được thống kê 18 tháng sau khi bệnh nhân bắt đầu dùng thuốc, nhưng sau khoảng 6 tháng đã cho thấy những cải thiện. Và 253 bệnh nhân trong nhóm nhận liều thuốc cao thứ hai cũng có kết quả suy giảm mảng bám amyloid và cải thiện nhận thức tương tự.





​Tuy nhiên, vào tháng 12/2017, các công ty đã báo cáo rằng theo một phân tích thống kê của thử nghiệm ở mốc 12 tháng dự đoán rằng thuốc sẽ không làm chậm chứng giảm trí nhớ như mong đợi. Điều đó có nghĩa là thử nghiệm không đáp ứng được chuẩn mực, điều này đã khiến một số chuyên gia và nhà đầu tư nảy sinh hoài nghi về hiệu quả của thuốc. Kết quả sau 18 tháng đã làm dịu sự hoài nghi đó, mặc dù Hiệp hội Alzheimer đã thận trọng tuyên bố và nói rằng kết quả "không đủ thuyết phục để chứng minh hiệu quả nhận thức".

Các kết quả đo lường sự an toàn và hiệu quả của một loại thuốc từ giai đoạn 2 của thử nghiệm thường được coi là một bước trung gian cho giai đoạn 3 có quy mô lớn hơn và rộng hơn. Các loại thuốc khác đã cho kết quả đầy hứa hẹn trong giai đoạn 2 nhưng sau đó lại đem đến thất vọng trong giai đoạn 3.

Trong thử nghiệm này, bệnh nhân được phân ngẫu nhiên thành 6 nhóm, với 247 bệnh nhân được tiêm giả dược trong khi 5 nhóm khác nhận được liều lượng thuốc khác nhau. Khía cạnh khác thường của thử nghiệm đã đặt ra câu hỏi cho một số chuyên gia. Hai công ty Eisai và Biogen đã sử dụng một quy chuẩn đánh giá nhận thức mà chính họ tạo ra. Được gọi là Điểm tổng hợp của bệnh Alzheimer (Adcoms), nó dựa trên các yếu tố từ ba xét nghiệm nhận thức khác.

Tiến sĩ Kramer cho biết Adcoms được phát triển để tổng hợp các biện pháp từ ba thử nghiệm đó đủ chính xác để đo lường sự thay đổi ở giai đoạn đầu của chứng mất trí. Các dữ liệu được trình bày vào ngày 25/7 cho thấy rằng bệnh nhân có kết quả tích cực trên hai trong số ba thử nghiệm được thiết  lập.

Một số phương pháp tiềm năng điều trị bệnh Alzheimer đã dẫn đến những tác dụng phụ nghiêm trọng có thể gây sưng hoặc chảy máu não nguy hiểm. Chỉ ít hơn 10% bệnh nhân sử dụng loại thuốc mới có tác dụng như vậy. Điều đó có nghĩa là loại thuốc mới này tương đối an toàn.

Cơ chế hoạt động của thuốc là tấn công các dây amyloid dạng sợi trước khi chúng bắt đầu dính vào nhau tạo thành các mảng. Kết quả của thử nghiệm là bằng chứng cho thấy điều trị bệnh Alzheimer sớm có nhiều khả năng thành công bởi vì não bắt đầu xấu đi nhiều năm hoặc thậm chí nhiều thập kỷ trước khi mất trí nhớ hoàn toàn. Một số loại thuốc khác đã thất bại vì chúng đã được thử nghiệm trên những bệnh nhân mắc bệnh Alzheimer giai đoạn rất sớm, một số khác thì ngược lại.

Ngay cả khi kết quả nghiên cứu tiếp tục tích cực thì việc làm cho thuốc sử dụng phổ biến cho bệnh nhân có thể mất nhiều năm. Tiến sĩ Kramer và Ivan Cheung, chủ tịch và giám đốc điều hành của Eisai, nói rằng các công ty gần đây đã đệ trình một yêu cầu với Cục Quản lý Thực phẩm và Dược phẩm (F.D.A) để tìm hiểu những bước cần thiết để thuốc được chấp thuận.





​_"Vẫn còn sớm để nói về nó ở thời điểm này nhưng mục tiêu của chúng tôi là mang loại thuốc BAN2401 đến với bệnh nhân và gia đình càng sớm càng tốt"_, ông Cheung nói.

F.D.A thường yêu cầu dữ liệu thử nghiệm lâm sàng ở giai đoạn 3 để chứng minh sự an toàn và hiệu quả của thuốc. Tuy nhiên, theo một phát ngôn viên, cơ quan này có các quy trình để xúc tiến việc xem xét các loại thuốc.

Công ty Eisai là nhà sản xuất của Aricept, một trong số ít thuốc có thể giúp làm chậm sự suy giảm trí nhớ sớm, nhưng chỉ có hiệu quả trong khoảng 6 đến 9 tháng. Và công ty Biogen cũng là nhà sản xuất thuốc điều trị Alzheimer khác, aducanumab, đã cho thấy kết quả khả quan qua một cuộc thử nghiệm giai đoạn 1 trong cả việc giảm mảng bám amyloid và làm chậm sự suy giảm nhận thức. Nhiều người trong lĩnh vực Alzheimer đang dự đoán kết quả của hai cuộc thử nghiệm lâm sàng của thuốc aducanumab, dự kiến sẽ có thể báo cáo kết quả vào năm 2020.

Tiến sĩ Gandy cho biết kết quả BAN2401 đã thúc đẩy triển vọng của thuốc aducanumab bởi vì nó cho thấy rằng có ít nhất hai hợp chất có khả năng tấn công cả mảng bám amyloid tích tụ và suy giảm nhận thức. Vào đầu tháng 7, khi các công ty thông báo họ sẽ sớm trình bày kết quả tích cực từ thử nghiệm BAN2401, giá cổ phiếu của cả hai công ty tăng khoảng 20%.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------

